# Speicherplatz von Oracle DB



## thE_29 (11. Dez 2006)

Hiho!

Weiß jemand wie ich den wirklichen Speicherplatz von Datensätzen bei einer Oracle 10 enterprise Version rauskriege?

Das ganze System läuft unter Linux, was aber ja eigentlich egal sein sollte!


----------



## abollm (25. Dez 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hiho!
> 
> Weiß jemand wie ich den wirklichen Speicherplatz von Datensätzen bei einer Oracle 10 enterprise Version rauskriege?
> 
> Das ganze System läuft unter Linux, was aber ja eigentlich egal sein sollte!



Das dürfte genau nicht so einfach möglich sein, weil ja neben den eigentlichen Daten auch immer bestimmte Index-Informationen mit abgespeichert werden. Weitere Stichworte bzw. beeinflussende Größen: Blockgröße, Datentyp etc.


----------



## Guest (25. Dez 2006)

Siehe: http://www.orafaq.com/forum/t/56270/2/


----------

